# New trailer tires?



## the hammer (Feb 20, 2022)

My trailer is 11 years old. How many years should I expect to get from them? Where do I get new ones if needed? 
Thanks


----------



## MN Fisher (Feb 20, 2022)

Trailer tires - about the same as car/truck tires. Five years is a long time...eleven...definitely replace them.

Where?:
Northern Tool and Equipment
Tractor Supply

Those are the two biggies IMO.


----------



## the hammer (Feb 20, 2022)

MN Fisher said:


> Trailer tires - about the same as car/truck tires. Five years is a long time...eleven...definitely replace them.
> 
> Where?:
> Northern Tool and Equipment
> ...



There’s also the matter of having my leaf springs checked too.


----------



## MN Fisher (Feb 20, 2022)

the hammer said:


> There’s also the matter of having my leaf springs checked too.



If you have one of those two previous close, they can do it.

Local mechanic - not a 'big box' shop like Midas or something - I've got 4 independent mechanics with shops in a 2 mile radius of my place.

Otherwise, any decent auto parts store (O'Reilly, Autozone, etc)


----------



## the hammer (Feb 20, 2022)

MN Fisher said:


> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> > There’s also the matter of having my leaf springs checked too.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't go cheap with the trailer tires. I put some new tires/wheels on my trailer 2 years ago and the reviews on the lower priced tires were bad. Lots of people having blowouts on trailer tires with less than 500 miles on them. So go with a name brand you recognize or trust for the safety aspect. I think I went with LoadStar tires. Now might be a good chance to go up a size as well if you can. A taller tire keeps down the rpm's and heat on the bearings. I went from a 4.80-12 to a 5.30-12 since it would still fit in the fender. The 4.8 is a 20.5" tire and the 5.3 is a 21.9" tire and the 5.3 has a higher weight capacity.


----------



## the hammer (Feb 21, 2022)

JL8Jeff said:


> Don't go cheap with the trailer tires. I put some new tires/wheels on my trailer 2 years ago and the reviews on the lower priced tires were bad. Lots of people having blowouts on trailer tires with less than 500 miles on them. So go with a name brand you recognize or trust for the safety aspect. I think I went with LoadStar tires. Now might be a good chance to go up a size as well if you can. A taller tire keeps down the rpm's and heat on the bearings. I went from a 4.80-12 to a 5.30-12 since it would still fit in the fender. The 4.8 is a 20.5" tire and the 5.3 is a 21.9" tire and the 5.3 has a higher weight capacity.



When I relocated from NJ to SC, I used that service from the TV show Shipping Wars to tow the boat. The trip was about 600 miles. Prior to that, most of my towing was about 5 miles. From my house to my new lake is about 3 miles round trip a few times a month. I don’t beat them, so it’s more knowing they have to be replace than “CONDITION RED!!!”.


----------



## MN Fisher (Feb 21, 2022)

the hammer said:


> When I relocated from NJ to SC, I used that service from the TV show Shipping Wars to tow the boat. The trip was about 600 miles. Prior to that, most of my towing was about 5 miles. From my house to my new lake is about 3 miles round trip a few times a month. I don’t beat them, so it’s more knowing they have to be replace than “CONDITION RED!!!”.



Few rules to make your tires last as long as possible.

1: Make sure they're up to pressure. Use the numbers on the tire, not the trailer's recommendations. Always check pressure when cold, not after they've run a bit.

2: Inspect regularly for any road-debris in the treads...pick it out. 

3: If storing for a long time - more than a month - put the rear of the trailer up on jack-stands to get pressure off the tires....believe it or not, just sitting there for long periods is harder on them than running down the road daily.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2022)

I recommend www.recstuff.com
I've bought from them once, my brother once and I will be buying tires for another trailer this spring/summer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't forget to check your bearings, races and seals


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 22, 2022)

Does anyone know if there are any American made boat trailer tires -- meaning in the 12" or 13" size? I checked Goodyear Endurance just out of curiosity and couldn't find any.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Feb 22, 2022)

I don't rely on a schedule or age. I check my tires in the spring and replace them if I see something wrong.

I'm assuming the treads are good. If so, I've had tires that were fine that were 10 years old. A few will have signs of "dry rot" at 5 years. Most will get close to 10 before that happens. Check the sidewalls for cracking. That's a sign that either (1) the tire was used with the tire pressure too low and the sidewall flexed enough to be damaged or (2) age has caused the rubber to degrade.

Either way, it's time to replace tires.

If the tread is still good and the sidewalls are smooth with no visible cracking, I continue to use them.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 12, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> Does anyone know if there are any American made boat trailer tires -- meaning in the 12" or 13" size? I checked Goodyear Endurance just out of curiosity and couldn't find any.



I went through this with my landscrape trailer. All I could find were $200 tire and rim combos and stopped looking.

I’m going to have to bite the bullet this year and I’m sure I’ll be paying much more.


----------



## poorthang (Mar 12, 2022)

in the south, you replace tires more often than the north. the 150 billion degrees asphalt and concrete kills them. amazon, harbor freight, walmart have the same chinese rubber the more expensive places do. and since you only run then 4-5 years, it doesnt matter.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 6, 2022)

I was going to pick up new tires from Tractor Supply - 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/kenda-loadstar-karrier-radial-trailer-tire-and-5-hole-custom-spoke-wheel-5-45-175-80r-13-lrc?cm_vc=-10005

price seems to be a bit stiff


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 6, 2022)

Check Etrailer.com, I think that's where I got my wheels/tires. Here's the same combo you're looking at and it looks like free shipping. They also show a stronger Kenda 8 ply tire that's more expensive.

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Tires-and-Wheels/Kenda/AM31951.html

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Tires-and-Wheels/Kenda/AM31985.html


----------



## the hammer (Apr 6, 2022)

I placed an order this morning through etrailers. Won’t be in stock for two weeks or so, fingers crossed!


----------



## the hammer (Apr 23, 2022)

JL8Jeff said:


> Check Etrailer.com, I think that's where I got my wheels/tires. Here's the same combo you're looking at and it looks like free shipping. They also show a stronger Kenda 8 ply tire that's more expensive.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Tires-and-Wheels/Kenda/AM31951.html
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Tires-and-Wheels/Kenda/AM31985.html



Thanks for the recommend of etrailer.com. Reasonably priced, no charge shipping, helpful and pleasant!


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 23, 2022)

eTrailer's customer service is among the best I've encountered.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 16, 2022)

My trailer is 11 years old too, my tires are still looking mint. I do take them off in the winter to get them out of the sun though. If they are not weather cracked and your only making short trips I wouldn't worry too much.. but if you do have a flat someday, change them both.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## airshot (Jul 17, 2022)

If your tires are exposed to the sun, there life will be shortened a bunch!! I am fortunate enough to have a big pole barn to store my toys in. My 22' boat that I just sold had tires that were 12 years old and still looked new, no cracks no dryness in the rubber but only time in the sun was when they were at the boat ramp!! Sun makes a big difference!!!! If your trailer sits outside, then 5 years is about all they last, indoor's can go 10 years....however do be aware that a law was passed by the federal highway boys that tires over 7 years of age can no longer be repaired by by a commercial tire dealer. You can repair your own but no dealer will touch a tire over 7 yrs of age except to replace it !!! I can tell you from experience that it really sucks to try and change a flat on a boat trailer along the highway !!!
Another thing to consider....if you have road service on your insurance....and you call them to fix your flat tire...they will not mount your spare tire if it is over 7 years old !!! Be aware !!


----------

